
Show HN: StackShare API – tech stack data for 1.5M+ companies - yonasb
https://stackshare.io/api
======
yonasb
OP here- we’ve been working on this offering for a while now. The data
available on StackShare has always been one of the most interesting aspects of
what we’re building. We’ve generally stayed away from offering an API because
we weren’t sure how we wanted to offer it and exactly what we wanted to offer.
I mentioned this on Product Hunt yesterday- the last thing we wanted to do was
open it up as a free service and then have to shut it down once it was time to
start monetizing. So we decided to do this sustainably from the start; for the
beta, we’re offering the API as a paid service. The public data you see when
browsing stackshare.io is a small fraction of what you get via the new API.
We’ve built our own scrapers and crawling infrastructure to figure out the
backend technologies companies are using via public sources and combined that
with the technology graph we had already built up to create one high quality
dataset. We tell you how/where we get all the data that we serve up and we
have a lot more backend technologies than most other similar APIs.

We’d love to hear your feedback!

